# Worried about Naughty Bird



## no.such.girl (Dec 11, 2012)

I lost my Naughty Bird! But then I found him. But now he's acting funny!

I lost my baby for a couple of days. We were moving and when I tried to take him out of his travel cage, he got away from me. I think he may have been hiding because he wasn't quit sure what was happening but then he couldn't get himself out. Long story, short.... it finally occurred to me to coo and he made some noises for me so I found him and rescued him. You can imagine my relief!!!!

But now he's acting sort of strange. Spending almost all his time on the floor. I did see him on a shelf he had to fly to, so if there is an injury it doesn't affect that. No cooing. No response when I coo - he usually at least shakes his wings for me. And poor little guy just seems sort of dazed. I can actually handle him now without a struggle. Kinda nice, but worrisome. And I'm not sure he's eating either.

I think I should note that we're living in the same place now that we were living in when I got him so I wouldn't think the move would be quite as traumatic as it could be.

There's no avian vet in the area and I don't have any way to get out of the area, but I'll find a way if I have to. It's been a rough year and Naughty Bird is the main reason I got through it.


----------



## no.such.girl (Dec 11, 2012)

Now I lost him again.... I'm such a bad mommy.


----------



## no.such.girl (Dec 11, 2012)

Found him again! I'm afraid he's gonna hafta stay in his cage a while - for my own sanity.


----------



## no.such.girl (Dec 11, 2012)

So I have an appointment with an avian vet. But not until Thursday afternoon. Does anybody have any ideas to keep him happy/comfy/alive until then?


----------



## no.such.girl (Dec 11, 2012)

RIP Naughty Bird


----------



## no.such.girl (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for all your help guys


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm sorry about Naughty Bird and that no one bothered to answer your posts. I don't visit the site regularly. Do you know what happened? Was he sick, or was it an injury you couldn't see?


----------



## no.such.girl (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Siobhan. I was surprised nobody answered my posts cuz these guys have been so helpful in the past.

As to what happened to my Naughty Bird... I don't know. I suspect some sort of injury; he was just fine before the move. Then he got stuck in that corner and I couldn't find him. That's when he started acting funny.

I wish I had spent more time taming him-I thought there was plenty of time. I was expecting years, not months.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Naughty Bird. I know you must feel horrible, but sometimes things just happen. DeeDee has gotten himself lost and stuck in places, too, although I've found him fairly quickly, but I was panicked and so was he. Once, he was going to land on the top of my husband's hutch, and he skidded on a book and ended up between the hutch and the wall, and I had a heck of a time getting him out. I'm just glad he didn't hurt himself. Please try not to blame yourself.


----------



## no.such.girl (Dec 11, 2012)

Didn't even have him for a full year.

I never would have guessed such an itty bitty bird could leave such a big damn hole.


----------



## no.such.girl (Dec 11, 2012)

I am not handling this well. I just hope he was happy. Is there any way to know? Certain types of behavior maybe?

I kept telling him I was gonna get him a mate. Never was able to afford it. Was he lonely?


----------



## Trish in Dallas (Jun 5, 2012)

*Your Naughty Bird*

I am so, so sorry you lost your dear Naughty Bird. It sounds like he was well loved and had a great life, even thought it was it short. I really feel for you--doves and pigeons will cuddle their ways into your heart. I had a mourning dove and an Inca dove but had to relinquish both to rehab centers when they didn't get along and I couldn't find mates for them. Necco, the Inca, is down in Houston, but Rooh, the mourning dove, escaped from the rehab center putside Dallas the second day she was there... into 100-degree July heat. I had to give her up because she bonded so strongly to me she laid 18 eggs in less than 4 months and hormones didn't work. I still cry when I think about her. She rode on my shoulder all the way to the rehab center, where I promptly deserted her. If you google "Rooh mourning dove" there's a video of her in her nest, where she unfortunately spent almost all her last weeks with me.

So my heart aches for you. It will take time for the hole in your heart to heal, but I hope one day you'll have another bird in your life. You did everything you could.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Please don't blame yourself. Naughty Bird was probably happy enough with just you there. I'm sure a mate would've been a terrific "benefit", but I'm sure you took great care of him.

You said you'd been moving; why don't you get everything settled and then maybe consider getting a very young bird to hand tame and try again?


----------

